# My 1951 John Deere B won't go.



## Monti (9 d ago)

I have a 1951 John Deere B and with the winter temperatures, I can't get my clutch disengaged. The transmission seems to be in neutral but the clutch is still spinning. The engine is running fine.
I am new to my tractor. Can someone help me understand of what is going on. I had no problem before Christmas. But now, I can move my gear selector in neutral or any gear but it is not moving. The clutch continues to spin.
Help!


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

First, welcome. 
Second, do you have an operators manual for the tractor? The information can answer a lot of questions while you are looking at the machine. I have one I could probably scan tomorrow if needed. 
Third, it sounds like your clutch may have had moisture in it, and it either froze or rusted so it won't disengage. Is there an opportunity to warm up the tractor? Or wait for a warmer day? Could you coast or tow the tractor with the ignition OFF to jar the plates and pads loose? First option would be best.


----------



## Monti (9 d ago)

Ford5610II said:


> First, welcome.
> Second, do you have an operators manual for the tractor? The information can answer a lot of questions while you are looking at the machine. I have one I could probably scan tomorrow if needed.
> Third, it sounds like your clutch may have had moisture in it, and it either froze or rusted so it won't disengage. Is there an opportunity to warm up the tractor? Or wait for a warmer day? Could you coast or tow the tractor with the ignition OFF to jar the plates and pads loose? First option would be best.


Thank for the Welcome. Yes, I think also that there is moisture in the clutch area. I now have covered that area with plastic to keep any rain or snow off that area. I don't have an operator's manual for the tractor.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

I don't about your tractor but mostly they stick the other way, stuck to the pressure plate and flywheel so you get no clutch


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Is the clutch lever getting full range of movement and linkage connected? Are you sure the clutch is adjusted properly.. I've owned an A and 520 for over 50yrs and never encountered this problem. Tho I've normally parked w/clutch disengaged and brake lock set. I have had the brakes freeze tho. B.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

John Deere model B operators manual part 1 of 4


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

John Deere model B operators manual part 2 of 4


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

John Deere model B operators manual part 3 of 4


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

John Deere model B operators manual part 4 of 4


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ford5610II said:


> John Deere model B operators manual part 4 of 4


You could add these to our Resource Manager, if you like.....


----------



## Monti (9 d ago)

BinVa said:


> Is the clutch lever getting full range of movement and linkage connected? Are you sure the clutch is adjusted properly.. I've owned an A and 520 for over 50yrs and never encountered this problem. Tho I've normally parked w/clutch disengaged and brake lock set. I have had the brakes freeze tho. B.


Hello, Yes, I have full range of motion of the clutch lever. When I run the engine, the engine runs normal. the transmission lever is in neutral. I have the clutch lever in the disengage position but the clutch barrel is still spinning. When I pull the clutch lever back to stop the barrel from spinning, the barrel won't stop spinning. In a matter of fact, if I put more pressure on the lever the engine tries to rev up as if you were pulling something and the RPM starts to drop and the engine starts to torque up.


----------



## Monti (9 d ago)

Monti said:


> Hello, Yes, I have full range of motion of the clutch lever. When I run the engine, the engine runs normal. the transmission lever is in neutral. I have the clutch lever in the disengage position but the clutch barrel is still spinning. When I pull the clutch lever back to stop the barrel from spinning, the barrel won't stop spinning. In a matter of fact, if I put more pressure on the lever the engine tries to rev up as if you were pulling something and the RPM starts to drop and the engine starts to torque up.


Maybe, I'll have to wait until it warms up. It is possible that the clutch is frozen to the plates. I have placed a garbage bag over the whole transmission and clutch area to prevent any rain or snow from getting that area wet. So far we've been having rain and snow in the past weeks here in Southern Utah.


----------



## Monti (9 d ago)

Ford5610II said:


> John Deere model B operators manual part 4 of 4


Thank you so much for the PDF files. Thank you.


----------



## Monti (9 d ago)

BinVa said:


> Is the clutch lever getting full range of movement and linkage connected? Are you sure the clutch is adjusted properly.. I've owned an A and 520 for over 50yrs and never encountered this problem. Tho I've normally parked w/clutch disengaged and brake lock set. I have had the brakes freeze tho. B.


I had no problem with the clutch before Christmas. I drove it to the front of my house. Backed it up to the fence and decorated it with Christmas lights. It rained and it snowed. Now after Christmas, I took the lights off and wanted to park it in my backyard. The engine fires right back up but now the clutch is not engaging to go forward. The clutch drum is spinning and I can't get it to stop so I can get it into any gear to go forward. And as you mentioned maybe rain got into the clutch and froze the clutch to the plates.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Remove the clutch cover and look for signs of water/ice and blow in heat from a hair dryer or heat gun. If necessary you can back off the adjustment nuts to allow more movement. B.


----------



## Monti (9 d ago)

BinVa said:


> Remove the clutch cover and look for signs of water/ice and blow in heat from a hair dryer or heat gun. If necessary you can back off the adjustment nuts to allow more movement. B.


Thank you. I will try it tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## Monti (9 d ago)

Monti said:


> I had no problem with the clutch before Christmas. I drove it to the front of my house. Backed it up to the fence and decorated it with Christmas lights. It rained and it snowed. Now after Christmas, I took the lights off and wanted to park it in my backyard. The engine fires right back up but now the clutch is not engaging to go forward. The clutch drum is spinning and I can't get it to stop so I can get it into any gear to go forward. And as you mentioned maybe rain got into the clutch and froze the clutch to the plates.


----------



## Monti (9 d ago)

This is the B with the frozen clutch.


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

My guess is condensation, causing the disc to freeze to ?
Try a heat lamp on the housing unless a linkage issue is at play...not likely though.


----------



## johnb2510.jb (4 mo ago)

Monti said:


> I have a 1951 John Deere B and with the winter temperatures, I can't get my clutch disengaged. The transmission seems to be in neutral but the clutch is still spinning. The engine is running fine.
> I am new to my tractor. Can someone help me understand of what is going on. I had no problem before Christmas. But now, I can move my gear selector in neutral or any gear but it is not moving. The clutch continues to spin.
> Help!


It's nice to celebrate Christmas and decorate things. But please don't subject the old Deere to the harsh climate. Wind and rain and snow blew into the clutch housing and as you say the clutch was engaged, it's iced up. Don't force anything, but warmth and maybe a bit of heat should get you moving. My old 41 has never slept outside and still works as the day grandpa brought her home


----------



## Lodgepole (Dec 22, 2019)

I would be very interested in hearing what you finally figured out what the problem was. 
Thanks


----------



## Mark Ehle (Oct 21, 2020)

Heat gun


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Monti said:


> I have a 1951 John Deere B and with the winter temperatures, I can't get my clutch disengaged. The transmission seems to be in neutral but the clutch is still spinning. The engine is running fine.
> I am new to my tractor. Can someone help me understand of what is going on. I had no problem before Christmas. But now, I can move my gear selector in neutral or any gear but it is not moving. The clutch continues to spin.
> Help!


How can you move the gear selector into gear and with the belt pulley still rotating? Apparently the clutch is not disengaging as evidenced by the pulley not stopping and the clutch brake lugging the engine, but there must be something else wrong here, else you could not select a gear!


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

CONFUSED. what your saying is with the tractor in gear with the engine running .It don't move ? Can you change gears with it running ,with the clutch released in the drive position? I have seen many stuck from corrosion. Old style clutch plates had medal fibers in the disc.Condensation from high humidity is enough to cause those to stick. Those we would pull with another tractor in low range with the clutch disengaged holding the brakes too..Most of the time we could unstick them with little effort .Have used chains and a tree .Some just started in gear release the clutch and hold the brake would do it .Confused because if the clutch is engaged and you can shift gears with the engine running .Something has let go .I have seen clutch springs come out an not allow the clutch to release.That is scary .Had discs crack loose around the drive hub .If you change gears with the tractor running the clutch is mostly broke .If you can't put it in gear with it running the the clutch is not releasing, Then it is most likely struck from disk to flywheel or pressure plate from corrosion. If thy stick in that manor they will stick again and should be kept in side or operated frequently.


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

on your explanation, and still no reply, hopefully he didn't move to the correct posting thread and forget where he started or just got busy and forgot.

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

It's my understanding...OP can only shift gears with the engine Off. Either the clutch plates are stuck engaged or the actuator linkage is not tripping to disengage when the clutch lever is pulled backward. B.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Always something said:


> CONFUSED. what your saying is with the tractor in gear with the engine running .It don't move ? Can you change gears with it running ,with the clutch released in the drive position? I have seen many stuck from corrosion. Old style clutch plates had medal fibers in the disc.Condensation from high humidity is enough to cause those to stick. Those we would pull with another tractor in low range with the clutch disengaged holding the brakes too..Most of the time we could unstick them with little effort .Have used chains and a tree .Some just started in gear release the clutch and hold the brake would do it .Confused because if the clutch is engaged and you can shift gears with the engine running .Something has let go .I have seen clutch springs come out an not allow the clutch to release.That is scary .Had discs crack loose around the drive hub .If you change gears with the tractor running the clutch is mostly broke .If you can't put it in gear with it running the the clutch is not releasing, Then it is most likely struck from disk to flywheel or pressure plate from corrosion. If thy stick in that manor they will stick again and should be kept in side or operated frequently.


This is a 2 cylinder JD B, it has the clutch in the pulley on the RH side easy to access and no problem taking it apart. They are fiber discs with no hub. I have never seen one not release, but I do know the mechanism that operates it can break and or wear out. Oh yeah it is an over center hand operated clutch.


----------

